# Multifunction Omega 120sm



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I felt the need for a dress watch......no idea why but when I saw this one going on "that" site for a very reasonable outlay...why the hell not? 

I must say now I have actually worn it a few times, it really is a lovely comfy watch, and looks very "dressy" on the wrist without being OTT and blingy, also has some very useful functions, countdown, second time zone, chrono, alarm, date/day, date/seconds and of course digital time display.

I personally have never been a great fan of the "bond" type Omega bracelet but it certainly is extremely comfortable and suits the dressy nature of this watch, an added bonus is the accuracy....I synced it to my AT when I first got it two weeks ago and at the moment I can detect no drift at all.

I rather like it


















Although i will not be wearing it as much as I should I guess, but I think this will be a keeper.

best regards David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've owned a couple of these before David, I like them a lot.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Roy, it certainly is a watch that has grown on me even in the past two weeks, when I first saw it I was not so sure about it for me, I tend to prefer the heavier watches but this I think looks very classy.

The one thing that does bother me though (not wishing to start a whole new thread on WR  ) is absolutely everything is controlled purely from the single crown by turning and or pressing/pulling, and although I find it works very easily and logically as far as operation, I have read I think in the manual that Omega recommend to keep WR perfect the crown seals should be replaced once a year









Well I suppose its sensible if not a little expensive I guess? But with a 120m rating it probably worth getting done and be safe in the knowledge that I can wear it if I'm sweaty....here we go again!









Best regards David


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It's the first time I have seen one









Looks nice


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I tend to think multifunction leads to malfunction.


----------

